# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Hemofilie (factor 13)

## gerben

hallo,

ik heb hemofilie (factor 13)
er zijn bij mij weten maar 5 in nederland die dat ook hebben
nu ben ik benieuwd of er hier nog mensen zijn die er iets van weten
of mensen kennen die dat ook missen
want alles wat over hemofilie factor 13 op internet staat heb ik al gelezen

groetjes gerben

----------


## katje45

> hallo,
> 
> ik heb hemofilie (factor 13)
> er zijn bij mij weten maar 5 in nederland die dat ook hebben
> nu ben ik benieuwd of er hier nog mensen zijn die er iets van weten
> of mensen kennen die dat ook missen
> want alles wat over hemofilie factor 13 op internet staat heb ik al gelezen
> 
> groetjes gerben


Hallo Gerben,

Ik heb zelf geen ervaring met hemofilie maar ik hoop dat er toch nog iemand snel gaat reageren voor je.

----------

